# 16" Shelby



## blasterracing (Jun 20, 2017)

Picked up a neat little 16" girls Shelby that you don't see too often.


----------



## 1973rx3 (Dec 5, 2017)

Wow very nice don't have any 16" shelby's in 16" bike colleccion.  Have Schwinns, Columbias, Huffys, Rollfast, Western flyer, JC Higgins and Colson but no Shelbys.  Some of my 16's can be seen on my Album here on the Cabe.


----------



## ridingtoy (Dec 5, 2017)

Very nice find! I didn't even know Shelby made bicycles in the 16" size.

Dave


----------



## blasterracing (Dec 6, 2017)

ridingtoy said:


> Very nice find! I didn't even know Shelby made bicycles in the 16" size.
> 
> Dave



I have a boys 16" version as well.


----------



## 1973rx3 (Dec 6, 2017)

ridingtoy said:


> Very nice find! I didn't even know Shelby made bicycles in the 16" size.
> 
> Dave



Lets see pics of the boys?  Please


----------



## blasterracing (Dec 7, 2017)




----------



## 1973rx3 (Dec 7, 2017)

blasterracing said:


> View attachment 720850



Very nice as well!


----------

